# Critique serious possible buy!!!



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Ok, So most of you know i've been looking for a horse, So my mom will be calling on this boy later this week or early next week to set up dates for us to go and look at him and have him vetted if we like him and hopefully get the ball rolling BUT I really appreciate and respect your guy's opinion so please tell me what you think and be as harsh as possible. If we get him he will go into training with my trainer, i'll post her website in here as well. Thank you all! 
-Bethany

Ok this is him.
Youngstock: Da Vinci



Here is my trainers website.
Arizona Hunter Jumper Training Stables, Horses for sale, Boarding, Riding Lessons


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

bump for the night crowd


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

24 views and not one person has said anything?!?!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

24 people have viewed and not one has said anything?!?! Am I making the wrong choice here people!?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's gorgeous, but there's no critique pics really. Where's the breed from; I've never heard of it.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there are videos on there as well. Thank you though.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The second link gives me nothing. 
He looks good.. wonder what your level of skill is etc. This is a serious sort of horse I think. 

I like his breeding a good deal. I know DerGraf.. or maybe Donnerhall is who I remember. Dam looks good too. I think her Thoroughbred breeding goes back to Turn To which is a nice line.

I went to look at Der Graf's page and he is a very nice boy indeed. 

Wish the other link worked.. 

I will make a deal with you. If you buy him and he does not work out and you need to rehome him, let me know!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know anything about a rheinland (sp?).... but the horse looks absolutely stunning and I am sucker for bays!!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Elana said:


> The second link gives me nothing.
> He looks good.. wonder what your level of skill is etc. This is a serious sort of horse I think.
> 
> I like his breeding a good deal. I know DerGraf.. or maybe Donnerhall is who I remember. Dam looks good too. I think her Thoroughbred breeding goes back to Turn To which is a nice line.
> ...


Thank you, I'm not sure why the second link doesn't work.
Hmmm. It is suppose to take you to Arizona Hunter Jumper Training Stables, Horses for sale, Boarding, Riding Lessons

You'll be the first to know if he needs a new home!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

bumping for the day crowd.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

i dont know alot about critique, but i like him. 
looks like he has 3 very nice paces & hes real flashy looking 
i like his little tuck when he jumps too & his enthusiasm. 
he has such a cute little face too, a little cheeky looking


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Did not look close enough to see a price.

I am not as impressed as I would like to be. His back end looks some what weak to me.


----------

